# TPM Malfunction - New Tires, New Sensors



## Harbison (Feb 18, 2018)

2008 BMW X5 - new tires, new sensors. Discount Tire verified twice that all four are functioning. In IDrive tried to reset. It says "Resetting" but then I get "TPM Malfunction". Tire warning light is orange. Read forums, watched videos, can't seem to figure it out. Thanks


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Did they install the correct sensors? There’s several different ones and some use different frequencies. Also I’ve never seen non OEM sensors work properly.


----------

